# Sealant for headlights?



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

As I do quite a lot of headlight sanding and polishing, I want to know the best sealant to use on plastic headlights. 
So far I have used Wolfs Hard Body or Optimum 2.0. 

Kind Regards


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

try fk1000p good durability can handle high temp and costs not a lot for a large tin


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Stick with the coatings.


----------



## jcentella (Apr 3, 2009)

Optimum is about to release a headlight coating (Opti-Lens) in January: http://optimumforums.org/index.php?app=nexus&module=payments&section=store&do=item&id=117


----------



## Jon71 (Oct 18, 2012)

That sounds interesting, I've cleaned mine a few times back to a clear lens and over about 6 months they begin to fade and deteriorate again. I never thought about using a sealant to protect them in all honesty so ill keep my eyes on that one! Cheers


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I've used OC numerous times. This summer I had run out of OC and used Gtechniq C4 on headlights that I had fully wetsanded and polished back to clarity. It was on 2 cars. I wetsanded both pairs of headlights until the factory coating was completely removed. Used 3m 3" sanding discs. Both owners have contacted me since then saying that the headlights are turning milky white already. So contrary to popular belief, C4 does not seem to be a good choice for headlights. No one has ever complained about the headlights that applied OC to. The Opti-Lens sounds like a great idea. Wonder if it the same as OC or they did something special to it just for headlight application?


----------



## TurboScooter (Aug 24, 2012)

Opti-Lens is different from Opti-Coat. From this post I got the impression that Opti-Lens will have more UV inhibiting capabilities.



http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/show-n-shine/37701-headlight-sealant-spar-urethane-vs-opti-coat-2-0-a-6.html#post700926 said:


> Optimum's current coatings are for paint which already contains high levels of UV protection; so not much additional is needed. Enter clear plastics...you still have a coating that beads and doesn't allow contamination to stick well, but because the plastic has NO UV other than the factory coat that has worn away or you sanded away during the restoration process there isn't a lot of UV protection when applied to a substrate that has NONE of its own.
> 
> So, OC is still there and working, just not effectively as you'd like on these surfaces. The urethane has very high levels of UV inhibitors because it was designed to protect wood and such that had no protection, but it can't handle the chemicals than OC can.
> 
> We should have a plastic specific coating ready by SEMA that will permenantly prevent UV degradation on lenses...so stay tuned.


Opti-Lens apparently will have separate pro and consumer versions.

Meguiar's also has a headlight protectant. Not permanent, and no official durability estimates I've seen, but it's relatively inexpensive and readily available.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Awesome. I didn't like using the urethane mixture. Always got some on something I didn't want to.

The Opti-Lens sounds like the perfect choice. Looks like it will come in 10cc syringes. I will have to keep a few in stock. Always wondered if the OC had enough UV inhibitors for the clear headlights. I guess the headlights I've already done with OC won't come close to the 5 year life span then. I told the customers that it would last 2-3 years. Told the customers that I used the C4 on that it would last 2 years. Oh well, I told them I would do them again when they get their spring detail done.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> try fk1000p good durability can handle high temp and costs not a lot for a large tin


+1 for FK. I seal wheels with it too. Gives poor boys a run


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=257


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

For me also FK


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Gtechniq c1 or c4 do all my cars, uv block, hydrophobic and do the black plastic at same time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

